# Dwarf Lops?



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

How big are Dwarf Lops?
Im looking to buy a small rabbit, sort of lionhead/lionlop/mini lop size. 
Are Dwarf lops much bigger then this?


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

What with the name you'd think they were small wouldn't you, however I have a dwarf lop who's pretty big! I certainly wouldn't call them a small breed, not compared to nethies and the like anyway


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Nixie

Dwarf lops are actually a medium size rabbit weighing in at approx 2.5kg. 

Rabbits need to be kept in pairs.

The best advice I can give you is to visit a local rescue centre who are bound to have pairs of fully grown rabbits and you can select a pair on their current size and temperament.

Many pet rabbits grow a lot bigger than they are sold to be.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Dwarf Lops are a nice sized rabbit. They are a bit bigger than the Mini Lops and Lionheads but not too big with it.

Here are some pics of my rabbits so you can compare the sizing. There isn't alot in it really but will give you an idea.

The 'ginger' one in the middle is Archie my Dwarf Lop stood next to Tinkerbell my Mini Lop. Shelby the Mini Lop is with Tia the Netherland Dwarf sat together in the the litter tray in the corner









From left-right in this one we have Button my Lionhead, Tinkerbell & Shelby the Mini Lops and Archie the Dwarf Lop on the end









Heres a better picture of a Dwarf lop & Mini Lop together but the Mini Lop is a show bred one so is slightly smaller than the pet bred ones. She is a bit smaller than my other 2 Mini Lops. Oh and the tray they are sat in is just a standard size cat litter tray (again for a size guide)


----------



## nixie1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for your replies
especially pinkchi those photos are very helpful for giving a sense of size.

Have been to meet the dwarf lop, he's 6 months old and Will be coming home when the weather clears up enough for me to get out safely. 

first job is to get him to the vet for neuter and injections 

Can't wait


----------



## Bunnielover123 (Aug 1, 2017)

im looking to buy a small bunnie, which one is smaller the Netherlands


----------

